# Best Foundation For African American Women



## sephoras girl (Aug 19, 2007)

What brands of foundation offer African American women flawless coverage and enough different shades for all of our numerous complexions?


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 19, 2007)

Have you looked at IMAN's cosmetic line? Her line is specifically made for women of color. Here's the link: IMAN Cosmetics Hope this helps!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 19, 2007)

Found some threads for you:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...les-39739.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...kin-33087.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...nes-25860.html


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 19, 2007)

Prescriptives makes great foundations for a variety of skintones. They also custom blend for a perfect match. I really like their Flawless Skin formula. MAC also makes a HUGE variety of colors and finishes for every skintone.


----------



## L281173 (Aug 20, 2007)

Astarte Cosmetics makes excellent makeup for Women of Color. My complexion range in similar to that between Gabrielle Union and Missy Elliot. This line was especially designed for and by women of color.

ASTARTE

Another great line of foundation for women is Milan Minerals Makeup. Minerals are light in weight. This line is owned by an African American woman

Welcome


----------



## Leza1121 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi,

I love using Iman's silicone based foundation stick.


----------



## macface (Aug 20, 2007)

My friend uses a Brand called Black Opal is a drug store brand.


----------



## Nazarite27 (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *L281173* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Astarte Cosmetics makes excellent makeup for Women of Color. My complexion range in similar to that between Gabrielle Union and Missy Elliot. This line was especially designed for and by women of color.
ASTARTE

Another great line of foundation for women is Milan Minerals Makeup. Minerals are light in weight. This line is owned by an African American woman

Welcome

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Astarte foundation. This is my favorite Brand!!


----------



## Nox (Aug 22, 2007)

I am a definite fan of Milan Minerals!!!!


----------



## winky (Aug 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What brands of foundation offer African American women flawless coverage and enough different shades for all of our numerous complexions?







Without a doubt Astarte Cosmetics?


----------



## Make-up_Hawk (Aug 23, 2007)

I like MAC foundations. I'm NW45.


----------



## Sagittarius1978 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have always used MAC foundation and concealer, I think they have great shades. But if you want something customized to your unique skin tone, I wuld think Perscriptives would be the way to go. I am a light-skinned African American, by the way


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2007)

i'm a perscriptives custom blend fan. takes all the guess work out of matching. i also love posner corrective cover creme.


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 24, 2007)

I've heard that prescriptives is good.

Very pricey though....


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard that prescriptives is good.Very pricey though....

i just had my foundation mixed and it cost me $62, but i have enough makeup to last 4 to 6 months depending on how it use it. i tried to go with other brands, they just don't work as well for me. i should also add that it matches my complexion exactly, they added an oil control additive, and it doesn't break me out. well worth the expense in my opinion.


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 24, 2007)

What do you think of the concealer?

(If you've tried it)


----------



## deejoy (Aug 24, 2007)

I personally love Becca. MAC Studio fix was crap and it broke me out.


----------



## ericsgoodie (Aug 27, 2007)

I have tried many - MAC, Clinique, the list goes on! I always find my way back the Prescriptives counter.


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 29, 2007)

Can anybody visit my jennifer hudson thread?


----------



## hairbykaran (Sep 10, 2007)

i love l'oreal true match...it doesn't have the "i have on foundation look" and i found a dead match for my skintone..i'm milk chocolate complexed...


----------



## redcreme (Sep 10, 2007)

prescriptives and mac....hairbykaren, wats ur color in true match?...if u dnt mind my asking.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 10, 2007)

I WILL DIE FOR Sacha Cosmetics brand of makeup colors, natural foundations.

It's a line that was designed for the Miss Universe Beauty Pageant, it's yellow-based and there's shades to compliment a wide range of skintones including darker ones.

My friends and I got it at home(Trinidad and Tobago) for what I guess would be our senior prom? and it matched all of our complexions perfectly.

You could order foundation testers on the site I listed above according to yr range and see how it works for you.

I also found a foundation that shocked the **** outta me. Milani's Honey Amber foundation and pressed powder also matched me. Other ones from L'oreal and MAC either make me look gray, or red...

Their skincare line is amazing... I'm sorry they don't have it on their website






Originally Posted by *L281173* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Astarte Cosmetics makes excellent makeup for Women of Color. My complexion range in similar to that between Gabrielle Union and Missy Elliot. This line was especially designed for and by women of color.
ASTARTE

Another great line of foundation for women is Milan Minerals Makeup. Minerals are light in weight. This line is owned by an African American woman

Welcome

I've been a HUUUGE fan of Sacha Cosmetics for yrs now, but I guess I'll hafta check these 2 out.

Thanks for this info!


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 10, 2007)

i'm dark skinned and i just use reegular brands that everyone uses

what makes my foundation look good is the fact that i blend it well (i use 3 diff foundations) and a good powder (its so underrated) most women with dark skin WON'T find their "perfect" shade since its more likely thee'yll be lighter or darker in some areas of the face so just get a foundation that's *1 shade lighter, *close to your complexion and *3 shades lighter(to cover-up facial discoloration)

invest in a good powder (black radiance is a good drugstore brand ) and a good primer (i love lorac n smashbox)


----------



## monniej (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What do you think of the concealer?(If you've tried it)

i like it alot! yes, i use the level 5 and my only issue is that it's a bit oily. now, this is great for coverage because the creamy texture makes is blend easily, but as the day goes on it creates a bit of shine. no breakouts, though, so i just blot more often.

Originally Posted by *enyadoresme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif most women with dark skin WON'T find their "perfect" shade since its more likely thee'yll be lighter or darker in some areas of the face so just get a foundation that's *1 shade lighter, *close to your complexion and *3 shades lighter(to cover-up facial discoloration)invest in a good powder (black radiance is a good drugstore brand ) and a good primer (i love lorac n smashbox) great advice! this is exactly the reason why i go with a custom blend!


----------



## hairbykaran (Sep 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *redcreme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif prescriptives and mac....hairbykaren, wats ur color in true match?...if u dnt mind my asking. i don't mind at all..i wear sable


----------



## katina74 (Sep 10, 2007)

I also use Loreal True Match. I guess it matches my skin pretty well because most people don't know I wear foundation.


----------



## foxybronx (Sep 11, 2007)

I love Iman creme to powder foundation, Cover girl queen liquid foundation OR PRescriptives custom blend.


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 11, 2007)

I've heard of Sacha cosmetics.


----------



## monniej (Sep 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard of Sacha cosmetics. i think they use this line for the miss universe contest.


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 11, 2007)

I use MAC (NC45) but I also do a tinted mositurizer so I don't have that foundation look...


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 26, 2007)

Any Laura Mercier?


----------



## tajameka (Feb 25, 2008)

Covergirl Queen Collection

Mary KAY!!!

IMAN

black radiance

black opal


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 25, 2008)

Fashion Fair?


----------



## renbray (Feb 25, 2008)

i love Mac Studio Fix it makes my skin look fabulous!


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 25, 2008)

Queen collection, huh?


----------



## divalastic (Mar 4, 2008)

Cover girl queen collection, MAC studio fix, and Iman. I haven't tried Posner in a while, but it use to work well for me.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 4, 2008)

used to work?


----------



## vanitygrey (Mar 5, 2008)

I second the L'Oreal True Match


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't with the mac foundation stick you kinda have to add moisturizer to thin it out?


----------



## SewAmazing (Mar 12, 2008)

After years and years of trying every line to match my skin, Bobbi Brown has a stick foundation in a color called Warm Walnut that is my shade exactly. Mac had me looking "masky" so I had to move on from their foundation. My complexion is somewhere between Oprah and Patti Labelle.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 12, 2008)

Bobbi Brown


----------



## renbray (Mar 12, 2008)

i've never tried bobbi brown but i think i might try it now that you suggest it sewamazing. thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe its her techniques


----------



## monniej (Mar 13, 2008)

i have a friend that uses bobbi brown's entire line, including skin care products. i was quite impressed when she told me what she was using. it looked fantastic.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 13, 2008)

I mentioned that maybe its was bobbi brown's technique was flawed.

Because some of her makeup done on african american women was none to good.


----------



## Nubia (Mar 13, 2008)

do you guys use a sponge? foundation brush? or fingers to apply your foundation?


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 13, 2008)

Depend on what type of foundation it is..


----------



## Nubia (Mar 14, 2008)

k..

so i tend to use MAC 109 for my liquid foundation.. but sometimes i like to blend even more with my finger(s)... that a no-no?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm gonna see if I could get a match from the L'oreal True match... I used the postcard thingie and it looks like I'm a sable...

I thought sable was a dark color, but oh well


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif k.. 
so i tend to use MAC 109 for my liquid foundation.. but sometimes i like to blend even more with my finger(s)... that a no-no?

No, its fine if you do it that way.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 10, 2008)

Kimora Lee Simmons has a makeup line. Have you looked into that? You can take a look on Baby Phat

IMAN - I like

Fashion Fair - ok

Flori Roberts - been too long since I tried it

I don't know what other brands are considered African American makeup, unless you want the drugstore brand Black Opal.


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm going to check


----------



## monniej (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm gonna see if I could get a match from the L'oreal True match... I used the postcard thingie and it looks like I'm a sable...
I thought sable was a dark color, but oh well

i tried the true match in cappuccino. it started out really good, but once it dried it had this strange grey hue. very un-natural looking on me.

Originally Posted by *Nubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you guys use a sponge? foundation brush? or fingers to apply your foundation? since i switched to the posner foundation stick i use my fingers in a tapping motion. i just apply the stick to the areas i want to cover and tap. i get a very natural looking finish.


----------



## sephoras girl (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i tried the true match in cappuccino. it started out really good, but once it dried it had this strange grey hue. very un-natural looking on me.

since i switched to the posner foundation stick i use my fingers in a tapping motion. i just apply the stick to the areas i want to cover and tap. i get a very natural looking finish.

Ugh Undertones....




I was kinda wary on the cream and stick foundation.


----------



## Mimi84 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes Bobbi Brown has the BEST foundation ever, I use thei oil free foundation in Warm Walnut and it matches my skin to a T, it practically sinks into my skin and leaves a beautiful, natural finish. It has MAC studio fix beat by alot!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 13, 2008)

Hmmm... I'll hafta stop by Bobbi Brown sometime and get matched...

I tried the mineral lines and I don't really like them that much... I looked either ashy or plasticky... Either way it wasn't natural looking...


----------



## Mimi84 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah they're a little expensive, like $42 so just ask for a sample to try it out. The samples last a while too.


----------



## Cassie (Oct 13, 2008)

I loved my Bobbi Brown, but now its starting to look a bit weird. Urrgh i dunno whats wrong. Its the first Foundation i've ever used and i love it. I also LOVE Revlon Colourstay!


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are the best:

Prescriptives

Bobbi Brown

MAC

Laura Mercier


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 15, 2008)

Laura Mercier has a small collection.

Now that I think about I don't think she has my color.

Maybe she updated.


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 15, 2008)

It's true Mercier doesn't have the largest deeper shade range out of the list I mentioned, but when I think of AA women, I have to also think about those on the lighter end of the spectrum as well. The other brands I mentioned have more of the deeper shades for sure.


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 15, 2008)

You're right


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Oct 16, 2008)

My old foundations either made me look orange (even when they boasted of a yellow undertone) or washed out and ashy. I've recently switched to MUFE and like it so much I've stopped using the rest of my foundations. They have such a broad spectrum of color that any person of color *WILL* find a shade that matches their skintone *PERFECTLY*. Not only do they have a vast range of colors , but they go as far as targeting specific undertones that we women of color have_ (yellow, drk. yellow, beige, drk. beige, coral, olive, ect)_. Their HD Foundation and powder literally gives me a *NO MAKEUP* look, even without the HD primer.... so I can only imagine how flawless that would be! You can only get it at Sephora stores, but if you are in the NY area (which I sadly am not) I believe they have a Make Up Forever boutique (The only one in the US). 

I used to use MAC's mineralize Satinfinish in NC42, HIP Flawless foundation in#808 (cafe'... yellow undertone), Mary Kay med cov. foundation in beige 402 and they have *ALL* been replaced by the *MUFE HD Foundation/Powder*

I hope this helps.


----------



## sephoras girl (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll check it out.


----------



## chocobon (Nov 29, 2008)

I love the MUFE HD Foundation and they have a wide range of shades!!


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone try Coverfx brand?


----------



## Mena (Apr 2, 2009)

What foundation is the best for covering up small acne scars? My scars aren't that noticeable but I would look even better if you couldnt tell they were there at all. I want that flawless makeup look.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Mena* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What foundation is the best for covering up small acne scars? My scars aren't that noticeable but I would look even better if you couldnt tell they were there at all. I want that flawless makeup look. Personally, I've had the best luck with Revlon ColorStay foundation. I have extremely acneprone skin and I haven't had a problem with it. I have one new pimple but I don't know if its the makeup or not. Usually I break out pretty bad. As far as covering up acne scars, you're gonna wanna use a concealer. I prefer MAC, hands down.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 2, 2009)

Revlon? That's the first time I heard it has foundation.


----------



## Tyari (Apr 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Revlon? That's the first time I heard it has foundation. Oh heck yeah!!!! It's only $10 at Walmart or Target. I highly recommend it. Everyone talks about here on MUT!


----------



## gommiebears (Apr 2, 2009)

I like to put my vote for Prescriptive. True if you opt for the Custom Blend, it does get pricey but IMO it is worth it.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *ohsoglam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh heck yeah!!!! It's only $10 at Walmart or Target. I highly recommend it. Everyone talks about here on MUT! 
For some reason when I think of Revlon having foundation it reminds me of maxx factor foundation which has no color range whatsoever.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 3, 2009)

Girl, where are you?!?!?!?!

Revlon colorstay is the HG of so many women, lol! I liked their old formula, and I haven't tried the new one yet. There's one of them that break ppl out now tho, not sure if it's the oily or normal skin formula. But it's worth a try and you could always return it to Walmart.

I'm on to Black Opal Hazelnut and Pur minerals Deeper foundations now.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll definately add revlon to the list then.


----------



## Mena (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought the MUFE HD 178 and I fell in love. No more Bobbi Brown. I wear a Warm Walnut from Bobbi Brown and it always looks orangy...so no more.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 6, 2009)

Orange?

Sounds Awful....


----------



## MoRedStar (May 22, 2009)

I have been using MAC studio fix (NC42). I want to find something thats a little less pricey and more natural looking..


----------



## sephoras girl (May 22, 2009)

Iman maybe?


----------



## TikiTok (Aug 1, 2009)

Makeup Forever or Black Opal


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 21, 2009)

I want to try Iman Foundation but I don't know what color I wear.

How can I find this out?


----------



## lolaB (Aug 21, 2009)

I know Ulta carries that line. Just go into one and ask a SA to help you find your match, or test it yourself.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 21, 2009)

I need to move elsewhere in Houston... Our ULTA I've realized doesn't cater to dark skinned women. ALL their foundations stop at a light latin complexion... Like an NC40... OR Maybe I should just stop shopping at ULTA and stick to Sephora from now...

The new colorstay isn't bad in the combo/oily formula. I liked it when I was preggers but now capuccino doesn't match me... It's way too dark now... So I'll hafta either get another color to blend with or move on... Good thing I still have Pur Minerals Deep to wear...


----------



## sephoras girl (Aug 24, 2009)

No Ulta where I live. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw it at Walmart this past weekend. They got rid of the Black Opal and brought Iman... My question is, why can't they sell both? What? Black women don't need variety? GRRR!

Again, I do live in Houston...


----------



## sephoras girl (Sep 28, 2009)

That sucks!

I have to find a place that has posner.


----------



## flyhoney (Sep 29, 2009)

I've gotten tired of hunting and roll with MAC Blot Pressed Powder in Deep Dark for now. Everything else I've worn just tends to look like too much/cakey on me. I use a simple cheapy sponge to pat the powder on my super oily forehead, nose, and semi-dry cheeks. Works like a champ to keep me from getting all oily. It claims to have no color, but it does a decent job at keeping my little freckles from showing up too bad. Looks natural, so it works for me.

I use MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation in NW45 when I want a more glammed up look.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Oct 6, 2009)

I personally use Prescriptives and Bobbi Brown foundations as well as ADA Cosmetics mineral foundation. All three brands have great range.


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 6, 2009)

Check out Bobbi Brown


----------



## SkynCanvas (Oct 12, 2009)

I too am still in search of the perfect color match. I currently use Iman in Clay 2 creme to powder...it's wonderful but I want that soft, yet sculpted finished look. Should I get a powder even though the creme to powder dries to a "velvety finish" as advertised? i also have discolorations due to acne scarring so...i'm needing a good cover-up.


----------

